# My New Ride :)



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

2017 ThunderJet 185 Explorer 
2017 Mercury 150 4-stroke 
2017 Mercury 9.9 Pro Kicker 4-stroke 
Minn Kota Powerdrive 24v, 70 lb w/iPilot 
Lowrance Elite 7 Ti w/TotalScan transducer 
4 Scotty 1106 Downriggers 
4 Folbe rail mount Rod Holders\













































































































There you have it folks. It does not have any fish guts or smell on it yet, but we're heading to the Gorge tomorrow for a 5-day shake down. Yee Haa!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

i'll bet that thing can catch some fish!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice ride Bob.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sahweeeeeet! 8)


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

:shock::shock::shock::shock: wow what a boat!!! So jealous.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I was just talking over with my family a new fishing boat... what I described that we should look into is EXACTLY what you have there. Well done! Cant wait to hear how it works out for you all.


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Slap some camo pain on her and she'll be just right for some awesome duck hunting.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Dang that is a SWEET set up! 

You showing stuff like that off and putting those kind of images in peoples head then nobody will ever look at Springville Shooter's supposed death trap.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Man that thing is saweeeeeeet.


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

Did you need any new friends? Hahaha! What a sweet setup!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice ride !!!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*update*

The good news is this: this boat is VERY sea worthy. Took to rough seas with nary a problem. The bad news is I'm still having some issues with my sonar (Lowrance Elite 7 Ti) transducer (TotalScan) mount location.

I found out that I really didn't like the Folbe rod holders nearly as much as I do the RAM holder. I'll be replacing the Folbe's very soon. If anybody would like a killer deal on 4 Folbe holders with rail mounts, shoot me a PM.

We caught some nice kokes and a couple of mac pups, so the boat has been christened. Heading for Hyrum Thursday for the Father's Day week end with the family and hope to get the sonar problems worked out by then.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I was thinking about upgrading to this thing, but am having trouble figuring out how to keep the downrigger balls in the water.






-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

nice looking boat.

Curious:
A. fuel tank size
B. Range -- any ideas yet on your range?
C. speed -- what's the top-end?
D. bow -- how's the bow? Open fly-casting deck?

that looks like a nice boat for multi-day trips away from civilization. My wife wouldn't go for one of those right now -- it's not "pretty" enough. I guess the Ranger will just have to do. :grin:


What I'm mostly jealous of: The garage. How 'bout some pics of it??!!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

That is sweet period. I will be looking for that at Hyrum


----------

